# Desperate choosing first home theater



## cloudyskyex (Nov 20, 2012)

Hi HTS Experts,

I am looking to buy my first home theater and hoping to get some good deals on this thanksgiving. I have been reading all forums about choosing home theaters for a while. The more I read I more I am confused and now i have no idea what to buy anymore. I really really need your guys help to help me get through this.

I am thinking of building 5.1 system with around ~1k$ budget.

My room size is 18'x13'. I will mainly use it for PS3 and movies.

I have 60" Samsung LED tv.

Really really appreciate your help. you guys are awesome.

P.S: If you can point out some good black friday deals, that would be awesome.

Regards, 
Utterly clueless


----------



## cdunphy (Aug 25, 2012)

I have defenitive tech pro monitor 1000 left right and center that sound pretty good I believe you can get pro monitor 800 system for a good price less than a grand err for a grand for 5.1 complete speaker set but then you would need an av receiver,the pro monitor 600 5.1 go for 799. I know you can get cheaper stuff but just in general I would listen to the other guys on this site and buy the best speakers you can afford that aren't named bose(learned about bose the hard way after liking the computer speakers I bought a 5.1 from bose very disappointed ).
good luck
CD


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

Look at this deal from Emptek, you can always upgrade
the sub later, if you feel you need to.
http://www.emptek.com/PreSeason.php

Go to AC4L - and look at refurbish receivers
http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...iver/Home-Audio/Home-Theater-Receivers/1.html


----------



## cdunphy (Aug 25, 2012)

I should mention Andrew Jones Designed Pioneer SP-BS22LR 5.1 kit 5 speakers and a sub for 500$.It's universal people love these things, there not gonna beat 5000 kits, they are worthy of a great home theater experience.That would leave you 500 for a receiver.Good Luck
CD


----------



## smurphy522 (Sep 21, 2010)

As an owner of a pair of the small Pioneer bookshelf speakers mentioned earlier I can attest to their being highly underrated. However for the $ I would be suprised if you do not get more bang for your buck from the EMP Tek special mentioned above by Jim Z. Their subwoofers are very god performers. At $700 for the package it leaves a pretty good $300 to spend on a AVR. You should be able to get into a network capable Onkyo, Yamaha, Marantz or Denon for that. Newegg, Amazon and AC4L have great deals. Look to www.Monoprice.com or blue jeans for cables and you are good to go!


----------



## cloudyskyex (Nov 20, 2012)

Thank you so much guys.

Also I found these deals on Amazon.

1x Polk PSW10 10" Sub - $149.95
1x Polk CS2 Series II Center Channel - $99.98
2x Polk Monitor40 Series II Bookshelf Loudspeakers -$215.99

Total - $465 + Tax so I can get a bit more flexibility on receiver. 

What do you guys think on those speakers?


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Polk makes great speakers... their RTiA and LSiM models are fantastic values. They have a big following and get great reviews. Polk also makes several other lines - very affordable. The Monitor Series is one of them.

I would steer clear of the PSW10 sub. Very under powered- it's entry level and you could do better for the money. I bought two of them a few years ago to run an experiment where I wired them - speaker level - to some very small sats and set the crossover high. Worked okay... but as a stand alone sub, you can do better. Plus, that price of $149 is really high. If you shop around around, you could buy one for about $85 shipped. If you live in the Maryland area, I'd sell you one for $50!

The Monitor speakers - like most all speakers in that price range - aren't made of the best materials... BUT, they do sound pretty good. I picked up a pair of Monitor 30s to use in our home gym. They sound fine to me. Nothing particularly striking about them -- but no red flags, either. Read some of the user reviews... see what folks are saying.


If I were you, I'd go to the Polk Ebay Store (they sell refurbished warrantied speakers, free shipping, very reduced prices).

They have the Monitor 40's there for $125 shipped. 

http://stores.ebay.com/Polk-Audio-Direct/Bookshelf-/_i.html?_fsub=160111219&_sid=686154689&_trksid=p4634.c0.m322 

You could even look at some of the RTiA models (and the RTi model line which the RTiA's replaced). Some good deals to be had.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

cloudyskyex said:


> Also I found these deals on Amazon.
> 1x Polk PSW10 10" Sub - $149.95
> 1x Polk CS2 Series II Center Channel - $99.98
> 2x Polk Monitor40 Series II Bookshelf Loudspeakers -$215.99
> ...


Not a fan of the Monitor series - and I would not walk, but run from
that Polk sub.

I would look at the Emptek package or the Pioneer BS22 with the C22
center. On a side note, the Pioneer BS22 does have some bass, it is
-3db at 63 hz. 

If you choose Pioneer, I would lean towards a different sub. However
if needed, buy it and save up. I will take that sub over the Polk sub.

A review of the Pioneer from HT Magazine.
http://staging.hometheatermag.com/content/pioneer-sp-bs22-lr-speaker-system


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 12, 2009)

The best deal I know of going right now are on these old Infinity speakers: http://www.amazon.com/Infinity-Primus-P362-Floor-Individually/dp/B000LKC372/ref=pd_sim_sbs_e_3

No speaker stands needed, great sound, and high efficiency output! Look at all the measurements available on the web for them. Great speakers at any price. Definitely better than the Andrew Jones Pioneer(I've measured both. They have been updated and thus the low price on the previous model. This is a sickening deal. 4 of those with one of these: http://www.amazon.com/Infinity-Primus-Bookshelf-Speaker-individually/dp/B000LKC37W/ref=pd_sim_e_4 will eat up 1/2 of your budget. Just wait on a sub. Buy a nice Onkyo from Accessories4less, and your set. This would probably be my pick: http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...Channel-3-D-Ready-Network-A/V-Receiver/1.html

That will give you one of the best HTs you've heard for sure. Buy a sub at some much later date when you can afford a few real ones.

Dan


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 12, 2009)

You can also see that the Stereophile and HTmag measurements agree with mine. For the price, you can get a top notch HT. Wish I was starting from scratch right now. You might actually have a better HT than me with that set up and I have more money into just my pre! Sort of disgusting.

Dan


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

The Infinity Primus is a nice option, however they do not float my boat,
and I could not live with them long term > However, it is good to have
budget friendly options out there.


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 12, 2009)

Even if the pioneer sounded as nice or better, they don't have the output or the accuracy. The subjective sound is arguable(and based more on sight unfortunately), the measurements are not.

Between the 2 of us, it's a subjective split. Objectively, the Infinity are better.
http://seanolive.blogspot.com/2009/04/dishonesty-of-sighted-audio-product.html

Dan


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

DanTheMan said:


> Even if the pioneer sounded as nice or better, they don't have the output or the accuracy. The subjective sound is arguable(and based more on sight unfortunately), the measurements are not.
> 
> Between the 2 of us, it's a subjective split. Objectively, the Infinity are better.
> Dan


I do not listen with my eyes, and measurements do not give me a complete story
on how the speaker will overall sound. I know about the Harman standards. I also
respect those who take the time to measure products. > However the Infinity did
not have enough overall, performace wise for me. > I do still consider them a good 
option for buyers to consider.

I am more of a fan of the phase 2 Pioneers, over the phase 1 Pioneers. However, I
do not listen to them full time, as I prefer speakers with better overall resolution,
compared to the budget friendly favorite speakers. >> However for one with a tight 
budget, the likes of Pioneer, Home Theater Direct, Cambridge Audio, and Infinity >
are good options for one to consider.

Audio can be subjective, challanging and fun :T


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
If I was starting off with close to $1000, I would go far a max savings for quality component route and not necessarily go immediately for 5.1.

For instance, at $309 each the Klipsch Icon WF-35's retail for $1500 a pair. They sound quite good and need very little power thanks to being Horn Loaded. Here is the link:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882780080
Matching Center Channel that retails for $500 that is available for $249:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882780086

For an AVR, I would go with the Denon AVR-1612 from Accessories4less for $199 ($349 MSRP) http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...-5.1-Channel-A/V-Home-Theater-Receiver/1.html While I normally would recommend the Onkyo TX-NR609, the Denon is around $90 cheaper, offers Audyssey MultEQ as opposed to the 2EQ in the Onkyo and the added power in the Onkyo is not a real concern with Speakers as efficient as the Klipschs.
Grand total before shipping is $1066. MSRP is around $2400.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 12, 2009)

I understand completely. Since the new pioneer measure a lot like the old. I'm sticking with my first recommendation. That said, there's no shame in the Pioneer. I'd buy the floor standers either way. Just cost benefit thing.

Dan


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Truth of the matter is: you're going to need try to get a listen to some of these (if possible) before you buy. Some of them - that wont be possible. For others, see if you can at least find a brand and give it a listen. At least you'd be able to eliminate with some kind of reasoning.... Otherwise you'll need to be willing to buy blind and return if necessary.

If I were you, I'd set my price point. Try to find speakers made with quality cabinets (real wood/mdf)... Thicker the better. And then see if I could find them. If not, look for professional reviews and take a leap of faith.


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 12, 2009)

The evidence suggests it's actually better to buy off to buy the measured performance. See the link I posted a few posts ago. There are too many biases involved when you go to a store to make a good decision. It may sound crazy, but there's a ton of evidence to back it up--over 40 years worth.

Of course, you do have to look at these devices everyday. So _cosmetics_ is a _huge factor_ too. There's reasons why sighted listeners pick the better looking speakers(to them) as being the better sounding every time.

Dan


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

As far as a receiver, I would definitely check out A4L as they offer quality refurbished units at excellent prices. As to which one, I would go with JJ suggestion - if you go with Klipsch speakers, the Denon is more than sufficient to drive them. If you go with something else, I would spend the extra and go with the Onkyo 609 as it offers significantly more power which bench testing has supported.

As far as speakers, the best advice I can give is the same as 27dnast mentioned above - try to listen to a few different speakers if you can to get a feel for what you prefer. Then, when you have an idea of what you prefer, we can give you more definitive suggestions for speakers that suit your preferences.

Above all - enjoy the journey!


----------

